# The totally unnecessary side dish thread



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't know who on the board is thin enough to eat this but maybe if I made it with sweet potatoes?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Visually tempting, but I seriously doubt I would ever have the patience to assemble such a tedious presentation of a dish. However, if you should be so inclined to approach said task using sweet potatoes as the base, I will be most anxious to hear how they turn out.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Well now you've done it, thrown up a video instead of a still which sucks my data dry here on my tiny Samsung j7 Skypro (amazing how I'm able to write all this good stuff on something the size of an index card) -- a reminder, we have no internet here in the deep, dark scary woods and must rely on intermittent cell phone stuff in order to stay in touch with the world. And of course to get the latest Liz Warren poll numbers.

Anyway, here's a side-dish of my own design that always wows whenever I bring it to the guys down at the bait shop. It's called Potatoes Bremen. No pics. (Ya think I take pictures of my grub?)

Simply put,
a layer of sliced apples, butter and brown sugar.

a layer of sliced sweet potatoes, butter and brown sugar.

Repeat. Four layers in all. Bake at 350° for :45. Liz and I love this.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> I don't know who on the board is thin enough to eat this but maybe if I made it with sweet potatoes?


looks delicious, just give me an hour or 2.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks like a delicious riff on pomme Anna. Yes, please!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

TKI67 said:


> Looks like a delicious riff on pomme Anna. Yes, please!


I once made a side dish for company just from a random recipe in the newspaper and the guests were impressed, commenting "Oh Potatoes Anna", of which I had never heard of! 🥔

Chef Andre was just following orders, I mean the recipe!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*ALL side dishes* are extraneous to me any more. I just eat the steak or the veal or whatever is the main dish. As I get older, I don't eat that much and if I bring it home from the restaurant, it's thrown out two days later.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Andy said:


> *ALL side dishes* are extraneous to me any more. I just eat the steak or the veal or whatever is the main dish. As I get older, I don't eat that much and if I bring it home from the restaurant, it's thrown out two days later.


I share that trait, but I toss the sides into a frittata. I've decided pretty much anything and everything works enrobed in eggs and topped with cheese.

Cheers!


----------

